# PIN: NEW BREEDS SECTION: BREEDERS, ADD YOUR RABBITS!



## Pipp (Nov 28, 2006)

We'veopened our newBREEDSsection that Joscelyn put together for us. :hug2:

*We areinvitingbreeders andownersto post pics of their own show bunnies (orat least pedigreed bunnies) along with anyshow results and/orcomments about their strong points and weaknesses. *

*Repeatsof judges comments from shows wouldbe great to have. 
*
*We'd love to see pics of an array of colours and types.:brownbunny:dutch:brown-bunny:rabbithop 
*


Breeders are welome to list the names or their rabbitry and invite inquiries, but we doask that they only use their screennames for contact information, however, and not links to their rabbitries inthe posts. (The forum's absentee owner does, or at least did,have a breeders directory that charged for listings and doesn't want to undermine her paying customers). 

(We're also looking forsomeBreeds moderating help, if anyone's interested). 

Here's a link! Enjoy! 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_forum.php?id=18



sas


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 6, 2006)

Sas, what a great topic. I reallyenjoyed going through all the breeds. I didn't realized thattheir were so many out there.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm sure there are some missing. 

And our breeders are notstepping up to the plate to posttheir own rabbits, are they? What are we doing wrong, here?

One more :bunnydance:


----------



## Bren165 (May 5, 2007)

I am soooooooooooooooo sorry, I just posted aplace to put show results but now I just seen yours, I am sooo verysorry..I am new here I hope I haven't upset anyone I thought I hadchecked out everything here. Again, I am sorry--great postthough.

Bren


----------



## Bren165 (May 5, 2007)

How do you go about monitoring this site?? I am interested in helping.

Bren


----------



## TinysMom (May 5, 2007)

Bren, 

You have a private message.

Peg


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 2, 2007)

Just a heads up that the breeds section is going to be going under some serious renovation! 

Breeders and pet owners of purebred rabbits, I am going to be asking for help with pictures and breed descriptions. 

We are going to be looking for good representatives of the breeds in proper show poses. This way we can best help anyone looking for breed info. 

:construction Please pardon the dust! And get your hardhat out :biggrin2:


----------



## pamnock (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a lot of Dwarf Hotot info here http://www.midatlanticdwarfhotot.com/TheDwarfHotot1.pdf 

You are welcome to copy and use any of it.

Pam


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, thanks Pam!! :highfive:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm interested in handling the California section, such as requirements, diets for shows, tips and pics..

I have done quite a few shows.. (like 40) and I think I can contribute..

It's the sick bunnies I am kinda in the dark about, I vary rarely have any... hence why I came here.

I also am knowledgable on New Zealand whites, as in their requirements and stats, I have over 30, I just dont show them..

Zin


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey how do you you post pics over there? I've got Satin Angora pictures, Silvers and Flemish, can get some of Lilacs and Creme d'Argents, do I send them to a Mod?


----------



## naturestee (Jan 8, 2008)

Actually, you can just post them in this thread and we'll put them in the proper place for you. All the Rabbitry mods seem pretty busy lately but one of the rest of us can get it done. We stopped letting members post directly in the breed threads so we could make sure that the pictures are actually good representatives of the breed, you know?


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 8, 2008)

To post pictures do I have to have a host site?


----------



## naturestee (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup, Tinypic.com and Photobucket.com are popular. Just copy and paste the IMG line of text. There's more info here:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11950&forum_id=47


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay lets try


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 8, 2008)

Darn didn't work


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 15, 2008)

My Cali does, Senior does, 10 lbs, 11 mos old, Grand Champions.

Anne Boleyn







Marie Antoinette







Junior Doe 5lbs, part of a reserve Champion meat pen trio

Xena, Warrior Princess.






Californian's at about 3 weeks of age, note the lack of highly defined markings like the adults.


----------



## Lias_ark (Jan 29, 2008)

This is a tortoiseshell Holland Lop jr doe Lia's Wallis aka Wally





this is one of my black Polish MY Remi

akaRemi

this GC Peace Lanes Cornelious aka Corny a broken blue tortHolland LopSr Buck




you can view more of my rabbits at http://www.geocities.com/lias_ark/


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm just a pet owner; I know nothing about show bunnies, proper posing, strong points and weaknesses etc. Ronnie is pedigreed, but has never been in a show. The breeder we got him from seemed to think he was a pretty good representative of a Netherland Dwarf, but it didn't really matter to us because we were getting him neutered ASAP and keeping him as a pet only. 

So here's Ronnie, 2 year old male blue otter Netherland Dwarf:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 5, 2008)

A more proper pose:


----------



## RubyRushRabbitry (Jul 30, 2008)

I raise Mini Rexes, and also show them I have only just started so only have two but I am breeding my doe today so I should have kit pictures soon! I am intrested in doing the Mini Rex breed's profile thing as I am very knolagdeable about them I am also into showing so I have a bit of knolagde in that as I study almost every day

Not a Great pose but she has good conformation and I will get pics of her at the show where we won Jr. Showmanship! Grand Champion!!


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

Great idea!! Here is Abbies info... I couldnt post them in her breed section for whatever reason.. perhaps a mod can.


Abbie Faline is our 10wk old English Lop, shes an orange and white broken. She is a pedigreed and tattooed rabbit, her parents were show buns as are her siblings, she was bred to be a show bun but we chose to add her to our family to be a house rabbit, not a show rabbit. I would however love feedback on her "type" how does she measure up against other English Lops? She is currently 4lbs 8oz. Of course I have a million fun pics of her but these are as close to what ive seen in terms of "show" positions. 





her ears are not uneven.. its just the photo, you can see her body leaning slightly to the right


----------



## Bettina Schou (Aug 21, 2008)

This is some of my show French Lops..



Frederik is a Madagascar broken buk, he got a 95 in his last show.






Djumba i a Madagascar broken buk, he got a 93,5 in his last show






Kahlula is a Havanna doe, she got 92,5 at 4,5 months of age.






Naihma is a Havanna broken doe, she got 94 at 4,5 months of age.






Mishja is a Blue buk, he got a 94 at his last show








That was a few of my french lops, hope you can use the pictures.



Bettina


----------



## Star and Stone Rabbitry (Oct 9, 2008)

Star and Stone's Black Licorice







Name: Black Licorice 
Ear#:TH01 
Weight: 4.07 
Variety: Black 
Sex: Buck 
DOB: April 18, 2005 
Winnings: BOSV, WC4HRC---07/12/05 BOV, WC4HRC---07/11/06 
Remarks: Good shoulders, Midsection, hindquarters, ears, type, density, texture, color, blaze, and cheeks. Stops are fair. They especially liked his blaze for its hairline.


Star and Stone's Cobbler







Name: Cobbler 
Ear#: I25B4 
Weight: 4.00 
Variety: Chocolate 
Sex: Buck 
DOB:September 25, 2006 
Winnings: BOSV, WC4HRC---07/17/07 
Remarks: Very good head, ears, midsection, and hinquarters. Fair condition. (sorry, he is molting in this pic)


Star and Stone's Snickers







Name: Snickers 
Ear#: 3406 
Weight: 4.00 
Variety: Chocolate 
Sex: Buck 
DOB:March 4, 2006 
Winnings: BOSV, WC4HRC---07/11/06 
Remarks: Very good type, excellent cheek, blaze, and color.


Star and Stone's Ziggy Zoom







Name: Ziggy Zoom 
Ear#: BD427 
Weight: 4.03 
Variety: Black 
Sex: Buck 
DOB: April 27, 2007 
Remarks: Very good type, shoulders, and midsection. Good head and ears, and cheeks; Fair color, blaze, neck, and undercut. Type is a little long. Hindquarters are a bit pinched. The saddle is ragged; Stops are good.


Star and Stone's Cider







Name: Cider 
Ear#: CIDER 
Weight:--- 
Variety: Black 
Sex: Buck 
DOB: August 18, 2008 
Remarks: Poor little guy got DQ'd because he was too small =( they need to be at least 1.12 and he was 1.7. Will repost him later, he is very promising.


Double T's Betty







Name: Betty 
Ear#: T01 
Weight: 4.02 
Variety: Black 
Sex: Doe 
DOB: September 5, 2006 
Remarks: Good shoulders, midsection, and hindquarters. Fair condition.


Kilander's KR185







Name: Maggie 
Ear#: KR185 
Weight: 4.02 
Variety: Chocolate 
Sex: Doe 
DOB: May 6, 2008 
Remarks: Good headand ears, Very good stops. Fair type and saddle. Full neck, Narrow blaze, Weak shoulders.

Kilander's 4LK







Name: Bleu 
Ear#: 4LK 
Weight: 4.05 
Variety: Blue 
Sex: Doe 
DOB: March 12, 2008 
Winnings: WC4HRC, 2/3---10/04/08 
Remarks: Good head, ears, neck,saddle, and undercut. Narrow blaze, weak shoulders, lacks hindquarters, 2 tone color.


Kilander's KR163 







Name: Hailie 
Ear#: KR163 
Weight: 4.03 
Variety: Blue 
Sex: Doe 
DOB: August 25, 2007 
Winnings: BOSV-WC4HRC, 1/3---10/04/08 
Remarks: Good type, color, neck, saddle, and undercut. Fair blazeand cheeks. Lacks hindquarters.


----------



## Lias_ark (Oct 16, 2008)

This is a sable point Holland Lop jr buck Lia's Pyrto







broken tortoiseshell sr buck Hartman's Jedi

wt 3 pounds 8 ounces






tortoiseshell sr doe Lia's Pippa wt 3 pounds


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Oct 24, 2008)

Rabbits From Tinkerbell Rabbitry

Name: Majestic Midnight
DOB: December 23, 2008
Color: Steel (non-recognized color)
Sex: Buck (boy)
Breed: Mini Rex
Winnings: 2nd at the county fair
Judges Remarks: Great type and fur, very nice hindquarter.







 
Name: G&D's Tinkerbell
DOB: April 23, 2008
Color: Red Broken
Sex: Doe (girl)
Breed: Mini Rex

Winnings: BOSB, BOSV
Judges Remarks: Nice head and shoulders.

 
Name: Chris's Alexandria
DOB: April 16, 2008
Color: Blue DQ (has brown eyes)
Sex: Doe (girl)
Breed: Mini Rex
Winnings: BOSV (before her eyes turned brown)
Judges Remarks: great type and fur, nice hindquarter.


Name: TBR's Peter Pan
DOB: September 26, 2008
Color: Chocolate
Sex: Buck (boy)
Breed: Mini Rex 

Winnings: 1st place at 2 ARBA Shows.
Judges Remarks: Great type, hindquarters, fur, color, and shoulders.


Name: TBR's Promises Kept 

DOB: September 26, 2008
Color: Black 

Sex: Doe (girl)
Breed: Mini Rex 

Winnings: Not shown yet.
Judges Remarks: Not shown yet.


Name: TBR's Jazz
DOB: September 26, 2008
Color: Blue
Sex: Buck (boy)
Breed: Mini Rex
Winnings: 3rd place at 2 ARBA shows.
Judges Remarks: Nice type, has baby coat.


Name: *Registered Grand Champion* Rose Meadow's Slinky

DOB: March 25, 2008
Color: REW
Sex: Buck (boy)
Breed: Jersey Wooly

Winnings: Grand Champion and 5 Legs.
Judges Remarks: Good head, ears, and texture.

 [sub][/sub]


I have pics and some info on my site about the mini rex and jersey wooly rabbits. We also have rabbits for sale.
 [sup]*
http://www.freewebs.com/tinkerbellrabbitry/ 
*[/sup]


----------



## Ali_1010 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello! I noticed the American Fuzzy Lop breed is locked, could I just post a picture of my AFL here and it could be added? He's pedigreed and for right now, still intact.

He is only 10 weeks, but he's pretty good about posing and such haha.


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Dec 19, 2008)

*Ali_1010 wrote: *


> Hello! I noticed the American Fuzzy Lop breed is locked, could I just post a picture of my AFL here and it could be added? He's pedigreed and for right now, still intact.
> 
> He is only 10 weeks, but he's pretty good about posing and such haha.


You should leave him intact and breed him.


----------



## RRR Rabbitry BMM (May 4, 2009)

I am really pleased by all the wonderful things here. I look forward to helping and being helped by other breeders. I had been showing for about 2 years with a friend. She is no longer showing.....but I am, I am also still learning and look forward to learning.


----------



## MousQwene (May 20, 2009)

I have not personally shown Penny (Breed - Polish), though her previous owners took her to at least two shows. That's how many remark cards they gave us at least. I'm not entirely sure how to properly document the specific things they were looking for, but her first show says "no. in class - 5" and the second says "no. in class - 6". I'm going to assume that's good? I don't have very many good pictures of her.


----------



## minirexlover89 (Sep 10, 2009)

Since nobody has any pictures posted of a harlequins i am going to post a few!

For those of you who dont know, harlequins are one of the harder breeds to rais eand get correct markings. Most of the time harles dont have good type or fur on them. Mine dont quite make weight but they do have good type and fur. along with markings. Most judges dont like to judge harles because of thier markings, they most of the time judge more on type then marking which are worth more points in the harles then type.





Hoppe's August 

japanese- blue 

3rd out of 8 jr bucks 

1 out of 1 BOV and won BOB

Has a nice split face and opp. ear good banding- feet dont alternate

good color and type good fur and head and ears 





Hoppe's Cleopatra

Japanese- black 

1 out 1 sr doe - BOSV and BOSB

nice split face- no feet or ear alternations

okay banding 

good type and fur and haead and ears





Hinderman's Buttercup

Japanese- black doe 

as you can tell she has loads of awards 

3 BOB, 1 BOSB, 3BOV, 1BOSV





SJ's Adam

japanese- black 

2 BOSB and 2 BOSV

i also want to post a pic of this guy Facade- he is going to be my next winner! look at the split opp ear- brindle lighter then other ear and opp front feet waesome banding, good fur and good type cute head and ears- only thing this guy dont have is a alternating back hind foot!


----------



## yamaya17 (Nov 5, 2009)

Heres Yamaya I still need to get good show pictures of the rest of em 






*Yamaya*

*Ear #: 167*

*Himalayan*

*Blue Doe*

*Comments:*

*nice markings good length, wide on the hips, color will get better as she ages*


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

Here are my 3 Dutch.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 19, 2010)

:bump: to not lose track.. 

(I think Tinysmom started a new one of these?)


----------

